# Get a Olympus - And A Jolt



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jul 27, 2015)

Interesting, but not likely to affect any of our members.

Olympus recalls digital point-and-shoot camera
An improperly installed part poses an electric shock risk

http://www.consumeraffairs.com/news/olympus-recalls-digital-point-and-shoot-camera-072015.html


----------

